# Can pigeons get along with cats?



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Well my girlfriend is going to bring her cats, and they will be around the pigeons. How can I make sure the pigeons will be safe?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If those cats are not used to pigeons as company then they will see the pigeon as prey, so the best way is to lock the pigeon in a cage in a safe place when the cats are around.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Horst Hackemer wrote an article about integrating cats with pigeons, a very interesting read to me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Be ever vigilent!* Better safe than sorry!

MR. Squeaks and my cats grew up together. I had 4 cats at the time I found him. Two were scared of him, one eyed him as a potential snack and 1 wanted to lick and be a mother to him!

Not I have only 2 cats. One is still scared and avoids him like the plague and the other will sometimes tease him into chasing her! But she is the original "snack" one, so I have to watch that Squeaks doesn't get too carried away with his "territory defense tactics." He has _attitude_ and _no_ fear!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would not allow a cat in the same room as a pigeon, but if there was no other reasonable choice I'd have the pigeon in a cage which 



had mesh or bars through which a cat could not insert a paw


was positioned so that it would be impossible for a cat to dislodge it or otherwise spring the door open (that happened to someone on this forum)

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi John,

Ordinarily, I would agree completely. However, there can be "other" scenarios.

I vividily remember when I let MR. Squeaks out to "walk among the furred devils!" 

I had been keeping MR. Squeaks in the bedroom to get exercise and the cats were in the living room. The connecting door was kept closed. One day, MR. Squeaks started Wing Fuing the door wanting OUT...NOW! My cats are indoor cats and Squeaks was bound to us for life because half his wing had been amputated. 

I took a deep breath, watching very carefully and opened the door. MR. Squeaks came *marching* out with such an attitude, even tho 4 cats were sitting in front of the door looking at him! They just watched him as he decided to explore this new territory...and, in *his* opinion, the whole apartment belonged to *him!* They were familiar with him being in the apartment because it took over a month for his wing to heal and they saw him in his home. They finally got bored and laid down minding their own business. My fears were for nothing.

after making a tour, Squeaks came behind the most timid of my cats and jumped on his flank. MY KINGDOM FOR A CAMERA!! All cats went from a prone position to up in the air and Squeaks was FLYING! After the cats landed, Squeaks just continued on his rounds!! 

He's been ruling us all ever since! At this time, I only have two cat but he rules the roost with an iron beak!

However, even to this day, with Twiggy, I keep vigilent.

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

without really knowing these cats, it is hard to say if they can get along. some cats are very preditor savvy, others, kinda like my lazy miss kit kat, she does not bat an eye at my house doves...even the hamster got out once and she did nothing to him.. but my new cat watches and wants to go after my doves.. so just use common sense here.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

cotdt said:


> Well my girlfriend is going to bring her cats, and they will be around the pigeons. How can I make sure the pigeons will be safe?




Get a few rolls of 2 inch wide, thin, Cotton or Muslin Tape. Gause would do, for that matter.

Tape the Cats up like Aegyptian 'Mummies', gently lay them in a row on some soft cloths so they are comfortable.


Birds will be fine.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I wouldn't really risk it, hehe.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Get a few rolls of 2 inch wide, thin, Cotton or Muslin Tape. Gause would do, for that matter.
> 
> Tape the Cats up like Aegyptian 'Mummies', gently lay them in a row on some soft cloths so they are comfortable.
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO

   

Shi


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't risk it with a kitty that's not familiar with them, though if they've been raised around birds ok, they may possibly get along.
I raised my cat from one day old--she was abandoned on a boat!, and Stuart the Pidge was there from the start-- she even tried to be a little mom and wanted to preen her fur and tried to feed her and sit on her and so forth..
So Dinghy never found her to be 'prey'.... she seems to think she's more of another cat or something. She treats her better than she treats people, ha. They chase each other around the house, and Ding has never once tried to hurt her, and is exceptionally patient when Stuart gets enthusiastic.
Still, they're never together without supervision


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jivu said:


> I wouldn't risk it with a kitty that's not familiar with them, though if they've been raised around birds ok, they may possibly get along.
> I raised my cat from one day old--she was abandoned on a boat!, and Stuart the Pidge was there from the start-- she even tried to be a little mom and wanted to preen her fur and tried to feed her and sit on her and so forth..
> So Dinghy never found her to be 'prey'.... she seems to think she's more of another cat or something. She treats her better than she treats people, ha. They chase each other around the house, and Ding has never once tried to hurt her, and is exceptionally patient when Stuart gets enthusiastic.
> Still, they're never together without supervision


Wow! Sounds TERRIFIC, Jivu! That is probably a most ideal situation when they grew up together as wee ones! There are some cats who tend to be quite maternal. My Gypsy was such a one. She just wanted to be Squeaks' "fur mother!" He discouraged her tho and she could never get close enough. 

I bet it's a riot watching them play! I'm sure you keep Dinghy's (great name!) nails trimmed short...

Different species relationships never cease to make my day!

Sending all our best with Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Get a few rolls of 2 inch wide, thin, Cotton or Muslin Tape. Gause would do, for that matter.
> 
> Tape the Cats up like Aegyptian 'Mummies', gently lay them in a row on some soft cloths so they are comfortable.
> 
> ...


Love it 

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, John, *why* do I get the "impression" that you are not a true cat person???? 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aGeNQkcze4

It's great, and always entertaining


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I have had various feral or feral/wild Cats become friends over the years. This sometimes takes 'years' also.

Once friends, they have been splendid and very polite Creatures, even to where I have never seen them not walk conspicuously way WAY around the outside Birds, and or avoiding any sick or injured Birds who had shown up.

I talked about this with them, about how the Birds belong to me, and that they must not interfete or hunt them.

Too, they saw me feeding or interacting with the Birds long before they knew me, and or continuously since, so they understand, and they elected to eliminate Birds from their menu.

The Tom Cat who I have known the longest, also appears to have imparted the agreement/understanding to those select younger ( usually pretty well starving ) feral/wild Cats whom he has brought over at times to introduce them to the scene, since there are Mice here for them to catch and eat.

His mom brought him over here when he was an older Kitten. His mom and I had become friends prior to that.

Even these whom he brings over, it can take months for me and them to get to where they will let me anywhere near, or to be petted.

Feral/Wild Cats as far as I have seen in my experience, are very intelligent, not spoiled, good Hunters, and very sensitive to the 'rules' and very polite if sharing a space.

They never once bothered any ceiling fallen 'peepers' or any other outside downer but walked in Pigeons in the Workshop or outside Courtyard.

I have seen the Butterscoth stripe female get Wing Slapped by outside Pigeons who were grazing on cage fallen floor seeds in the Workshop, and the Cat was simply laying on the floor day dreaming, and laying on some Seeds, and the Pigeon walked up, hinted I suppose on wishing access, and the Cat languidly lifted a Paw toward him, so "WHAP!" he Wing slapped her on the nose, and she then got out of the way and went and layed down somewhere else with no issue.

Lol...

That really was funny...


So anyway, it all depends on how all parties construe and participate in the scene.

Used to be plenty of Mice here for the Cats to catch and eat - really, almost no Mice anymore because of their effeciency in catching and eating them - so I also feed the Cats intentionally now, since the Mice are scarce.


If a not-one-of-us Cat shows up, butterscotch stripe female tears after them fiercely...she even did so recently when there were three unknown Cats who had come into the Courtyard.

I help also, so sometimes we do it together.

She gets the big 'Puffy Tail' when doing this...

Even though I do not.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Now, John, *why* do I get the "impression" that you are not a true cat person????
> 
> Love and Hugs
> 
> Shi


No, really Shi, I like cats OK - I just don't trust 'em 

We (well, Cynthia really) got two great mogs. One of them we found on a wet night a couple of years back on top the aviary - tiny soggy kitty. I helped him down and we decided he must belong somewhere, and put him up again. But he wailed so much, poor mite ... after I'd left for the coast again, Cynthia finally went out and grabbed him and brought him in. He is now a big, beautiful, very laid back cat, our 'Kit-Kit'. The other, his best buddy (tho' he loves the dogs!) is Tinkerbell, who Cynthia got soon after from a wildlife rescue where she'd been pretty much dumped - she has a growth problem, so is undersized, and wonky back legs, but she is fit and well and a right little devil, but affectionate with it.

We tried to give Kit-Kit pigeon aversion therapy when he was just a kitty - held him near to a couple of our fiercest pigeons in their boxes, whereupon they promptly wingslapped him  Didn't work - he was still interested in those feathery things in the giant cage - but he's got bored now, and is into mousehunting.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi John...

Is "mogs" another name for cats?? Never heard that term before. 

Yes, some cats _are_ more trustworthy than others...then again, so are people.  Are you a "dog" person? Many people have a preference for one or the other. 

Kit-Kit was lucky he only got the Wing Fu! Although those can be forceful, there's nothing like a beak strike to get one's attention! 

Like pigeons, there are cats and there are *cats!*

Hi Phil...

I am not surprised your kitties are "behaved" around your pijies. That's why I call you "Dr. Doolittle!"

Also, the Butterscotch chasing away strangers is the idea behind the Trap/Neuter/Return program. If you just get rid of the cats, more will more in to take their place. With a stable group, you don't have more moving in and they don't reproduce.

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all your 2 and 4 legged ones, John and Phil

Shi and the gang


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeahhhhh...glad you reminded me.

'Tabby' Girl Cat is kinda getting grown up now ( from the starved bag of bones older Kitten she once was when Mr. Tom first brought her here, and he'd just sit a foot away as she ate all the food I'd put out ) , and probably I should see about having her be converted into a non-reproducing Cat.


There were never many feral/wild Cats around here...food is too scarce, and conditions too grim.

Stranger Cats have always been rare...I was amazed to see that group of 'three' she tore out after and chased off. She is fierce with her Territory.

Her and Mr. Tom are friends of course, and, funny thing, she is a lot bigger than him now!


He has a wider Head, but, overall, as she grew, she passed him up in size and weight.

If I could I would love to find good homes for them both, since I will be moving, and then my scene and hospitality will be no more.

She usually sleeps in here by day or as she pleases...whereas Tom only stops by now and then at night for a how-de-do or some chow.


----------

